# Mit Java auf Forum einloggen und dann einen Threat erstellen



## Leitzel (26. Aug 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich würde gerne mit Java mich mit meinem Benutzername auf ein Forum einloggen. Das funktioniert soweit auch. Doch wenn ich dann die POST daten schicke um nen Threat zu erstellen, sagt es dass ich nicht eingeloggt bin. Sprich das Forum will nen Cookie setzen aber ich weiß nicht was ich mit dem Cookie machen soll (wo ich den herbekomme und wie ich diesen einsetze das das Forum meint ich bin noch eingeloggt).


----------



## HoaX (26. Aug 2008)

der steht im responseheader vom einloggen. steht alles im entsprechenden rfc.


----------



## Leitzel (26. Aug 2008)

Hmm, aber wie mach ich es dann wenn ich einen neues Thema (im Forum) erstellen möchte, dass ich keine Fehlermeldung bekomme ala "Der Benutzer ist nicht angemeldet".


----------



## SlaterB (26. Aug 2008)

ohne detaillierte Ahnung zu haben:
offensichtlich musst du bei den POST-Daten das vorher ausgelesee Cookie wieder mitschicken,

wenn du ein Framework benutzt, dann nenne dies doch, damit da vielleicht jemand die Befehle nennen kann,
obwohl sie wohl auch in einer Anleitung stehen werden

wenn du alles selber per Hand zusammenbaust, dann hat Hoax doch schon 'rfc' erwähnt,
deren Inhalt kann man hier wohl kaum wiederholen


----------



## musiKk (26. Aug 2008)

Den Keks zurueckschicken.


----------

